# Transitioning Baseboard



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm having a problem with a baseboard transition at my house. 

Currently I have laminate and Lino but want to change the lino to tile. My dog took the transition off and now I need to address it. 

This is where I am having the problem. When I tile it will most likely be 3/8-1/2" higher than the laminate 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I think it's on the dog to remedy it. Last touch rule.

There are transition pieces (saddles, etc) to accommodate the threshold height difference, and you can add shoe molding in the kitchen (leave baseboard in place)....if you're ok with that.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

That jog you have there is your buddy. You won't really get a straight eyeball on the difference no matter what you end up doing.

I would either:

-Do what Mark suggested, leaving the baseboard in place, basically butting the tile up to the existing base, then adding a shoe.

Or 

-Pull the baseboard off and rip it down to match up with the other room after accommodating the tile height. Again, your doorway will help you. You can make a stepped down piece over that 8-10" and the saddle you put in will basically disappear that 1/2".

If you've got the no-shoe look throughout the house, I'd probably go for the second option to keep the look consistent. Plus then you won't have to worry about dinging up your base while tiling.

Somebody probably has a way smarter solution though.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Or just rip/rabbet a piece of oak. Done that many times.


----------



## northern ace (May 23, 2010)

another option is to mitre the base up to the new height and then install the flooring transition. This only works if the transition is thick enough to cover the small areas where the bottom of the base doesn't touch the flooring.


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

Any chance you want to case that opening? If yes, you could hide the differences in plinth blocks or just casing on either side of the opening. For the part by the transition, just paint it same colour as trim.

But if you're anything like me working on my own house, you'll remove the baseboard planning on doing something cool, then leave it off for the next 10-20 years.


----------



## Str8Ahead (Feb 25, 2017)

Make your own transition strip by dadoing out the back of some hardwood. Cheap, easy, and longer lasting than pre-made t-strips at box stores. You can make the exposed profile anything you want and then hit it with a palm sander.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks for all the input guys. 

Unfortunately I can't case the opening as it has an arch at the top. 

Probably install a Schulter transition with the tile. 

I think I will bring the tile further through the opening and then hide the height change at the miter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I think we are talking floor transition. Not baseboard, right?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Str8Ahead said:


> Make your own transition strip by dadoing out the back of some hardwood. Cheap, easy, and longer lasting than pre-made t-strips at box stores. You can make the exposed profile anything you want and then hit it with a palm sander.




Ditto 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

another option would be to cut back the wood and tile and until they butt up against the walls leaving the 4`9/16" space where you transitition heights with tile (tile height on one side and 3/8"-1/2" higher on the other end).


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Big Shoe said:


> I think we are talking floor transition. Not baseboard, right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




We where talking about the baseboard transition as a result of the floor transition 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

If your not going to install shoe, what we always did was taper cut base ht at 1st long piece. It would be tight on thinner side, & taper ripped at thicker floor.


----------

